# Sulcata Tortoise Food Chart



## Luvhp (Jan 7, 2014)

We have a 1 year old sulcata and are wondering if there is a food chart out there somewhere. My son wants to feed her a variety of things but I know too much fruit is bad for them. How often do you feed your sulcata fruit and what types?

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2014)

I feed no fruit. A little bit once in a while while will not kill them, but its not "good" for them either. Better, in my opinion, to feed them things that ARE "good" for them.

Here is a thread I typed up JUST for this request:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html

If you like that one, you might like this one too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79895.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2014)

Go to the Sulcata section of the Forum. Up at the top in the "important threads" part you will find this article:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64290.html


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Go to the Sulcata section of the Forum. Up at the top in the "important threads" part you will find this article:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64290.html



That is another good one Yvonne.


And I like this one from Will too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-81609.html


----------

